# MUSINGS on THIS 1.



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

CLEANEST TORO 521 SNOW THROWER / BLOWER ON THE PLANET!!! He says it is clean.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont know about cleanEST..
but clean? sure, absolutely..looks good to me.

Scot


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

spray-bombed. Kudos to him for taking the time to tape the labels.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

classiccat said:


> spray-bombed. Kudos to him for taking the time to tape the labels.


Yep. His ad says original paint and that comment alone would make me walk away from this blower. Overspray all over the place. Way too much ad to sell it to me.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

hmm..I dont know, im not seeing any evidence of overspray.
where are you seeing it?

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

He painted the oil fill tube red it should be black. there scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> He painted the oil fill tube red it should be black. there scot


Not all of them! 
some have black engines,
some have red engines with a black oil fill tube,
and some have red engines with a red oil fill tube:

photos:
"toro 521" - Google Search







So the red tube is not proof of a repaint.

Scot


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

I had seen that one. He is a muscle car guy. He installed a Cleveland head.. 
I always refer to these as an idiot, hoping to find an even bigger idiot.

I was going to be a jerk and email him a link to the thread for giggles, but he does not have an email address for contact, only a cell#. I am sure he would have been amused, so his loss.

Plus, he said if it does not have fresh shear pins, run for your life. That was actually the reason I had asked on one of my early posts if the Toro 521 even uses shear pins.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Not all of them!
> some have black engines,
> some have red engines with a black oil fill tube,
> and some have red engines with a red oil fill tube:
> ...


Hey! I thought you were an Ariens guy! 

^^^ Closet Toro guy right here!!! 

Drop team Orange/White and join team Red/Black!!!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

classiccat said:


> Hey! I thought you were an Ariens guy!
> 
> ^^^ Closet Toro guy right here!!!
> 
> Drop team Orange/White and join team Red/Black!!!


I didnt know that bit of Toro trivia until I googled it just now! 
Team Orange forever! 

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you can tell that is a different red then the rest of it. there is even overspray on the muffler.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

all right I will give you that one. on the tube bit.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know powershift, I see what you're saying about the red on the muffler, but the detail this guys goes into on the description...I mean real unnecessary detail, makes me think he's legit. If it really was used as little as he says that red overspray could very well from the factory, no? You've seen those old tecumseh engines, they were completely assembled then spray painted from the factory. Heck, the spark plug wire and carb on my 62 still had orig white paint all over it when I got it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it was something to post. one way or another it does not matter to me. those blowers are way to small for me. I like THE BIG BOY'S. it could be legit it may not. it was just something to muse over for awhile. all is good.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

ok Scott...whatever you say (_please don't forget the guac & chips for the next team-*Toro* meeting...the fresh cilantro & lemon juice are a nice touch _) 

There are some subtle clues that this machine has been cleaned-up.

Muffler discoloration, ID tags are aged and the inside of the wheels are looking more appropriate for their age. 

That said, it is a very nice machine…the fact that we’re having this debate says that he did a fine job sprucing it up!


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

His crazy pricing and his descriptive 'hyperbole' make it hard not to chuckle at him.

Of course, pretty on the outside does not automatically mean she is in good shape on the internals. (It is possible that it could be a case of 'Toro Red lipstick on a pig'.)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

he's dreaming if he thinks he is going to get $450
" original paint " that's the original paint that came out of the can


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> CLEANEST TORO 521 SNOW THROWER / BLOWER ON THE PLANET!!! He says it is clean.


Give him $200.00 or walk away......he's done a nice job painting it.....repairing the auger drivecase........other then that...?????


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

RoyP said:


> Give him $200.00 or walk away......he's done a nice job painting it.....repairing the auger drivecase........other then that...?????


 I don't want or need it. it was -10 yesterday with a feels like of -35. I was bored and perusing craigslist when I saw it. I just tossed it out for the masses here.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

these machines dont even use shear pins, they use standard bolts


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

*He's baaaaack..*

Now he has jumped from $450 to $525 for his "Cleanest 521 on the planet". How much snow did they get in Philly??

CLEANEST TORO 521 SNOW THROWER / BLOWER ON THE PLANET!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HE really thinks he will get that.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Asking and Getting are 2 different matters. He just doesn't seem serious with his pricing. It would not surprise me if he is still resurfacing with every snow of the season (and mebbe next year, too..)


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

> Toro 521 Snow thrower (sometimes mistakenly called a snow blower)


 the mods need to be made aware of this "fact"...STAT! 

S*B*F.com --> S*T*F.com


----------

